# My Modest Collection



## Siliconti (May 20, 2011)

Hey All,

I'm just getting started, mostly by modding the old Mags I've had around:







Left to right: Stock 4D Mag, 4D Mag with Mag 3 Watt drop-in, 4D Mag with TerraLUX 3 Watt drop-in, 2D Mag with Fusion 36 running 6xAA Eneloops, Garrity G550 with Mag 3 Watt drop-in, Fenix TK-41 running 8xAA Eneloops, Mag XL50 running 3xAAA Eneloops, Inova X5 with first gen body and second gen guts (stock, may be a 1.5 gen), two Mag Solitares with TerraLUX 20 Lumen drop-ins, Inova 24/7 and a Petzl Zipka. Not shown: a stock Solitare and a stock Mag 2xAA.


----------



## Dioni (May 20, 2011)

Flashlight Collecting section? 

IMHO you need some Surefire there!


----------



## Norm (May 20, 2011)

Dioni said:


> Flashlight Collecting section?


Moved.
Norm


----------



## Siliconti (May 21, 2011)

Oops, sorry, wrong forum.

Yes, I do need some SureFires, just not sure which yet.


----------

